# Zarko = Tayshaun



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I was watching a bit of the game last night and I have to say they look almost identical when they play. The are both extremely lanky but still have, albeit awkward, guard motions. If Zarko has the same effect that Prince had you guys will be an even better team.

Just a little something I noticed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

When he stepped back and hit that three last night, my jaw dropped. You could just tell it was going in from the second it left his hand.

I've been a big supporter of his since the draft, and he's the guy I wanted with the 13th pick for the Grizz instead of that stupid Boston trade. 

Hope he makes an impact.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

i think he is bulkier than Prince but the comparison is good although I'm not sure if anyone has any idea what his true game is. He looks foundamentally sound. He could be a steal.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Zarko has a sweet stroke, but he needs to be way more cautious with the ball. When he was up top he wouldn't look for anyone to give the ball to but Marbury.. not that it's a bad thing, but the Spurs picked up on it and poked the ball away a couple times when he was dropping it off to Steph..

He also had 6 to's! And he definitely needs to hit the weights.. his arms look like Ostertag's..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the fact he didnt have much of an exhibition season makes it pretty remarkable he did as well as did.i'll go out on a limb and say he was a steal at the 17th pick.he looks like he is more fluid and skilled than prince but the postion they play is similar.


----------

